# Rec Tec Stampede Review



## Jeff McCall (Jun 1, 2018)

I just received my RecTec Stampede and while I was in the process of cooking some ribs I decided to do a review. I wasn’t asked nor was I given anything from RecTec to do this.
This is my first and only review that I have ever done as you can probably tell. This is a first take unedited for information only. I bought a cover from Home Depot 33.00 that fits very well 700-110

*I had a Camp Chef Smoke Vault Gasser for 15 years which was awesome and just decided to get a pellet grill because of the less work they take. I did a lot of research before choosing and am very pleased with the Stampede. Certainly well worth the wait. *


----------



## Ishi (Jun 1, 2018)

My Stampede will be here this afternoon!!! Thanks for the review


----------



## Chris Ahlheim (Jul 10, 2018)

Hi Jeff, thanks for sharing the video. I am considering the stampede as well and have a couple of follow up questions. Now that you’ve had a little over a month to spend with it, any issues or quirks to report? How is the cleanup and fire pot clean out process?

Regards,
-Chris-


----------



## Rider14 (Jul 10, 2018)

I've had mine for about a month, smoked a brisket (and re-smoked the point for some burnt ends), pork shoulder, salmon, and some bacon (to break it in). 

Two thumbs up.

Only quirk I had was that one leg would not fit all the way in the slot - just barely couldn't get the screw through to mount it. Couple taps with a rubber mallet took care of it. Perfect since.

Only missing features are a pellet dump if you want to switch woods and a quick clean out for the fire box, but those are rare features and for the $$$ I think the Stampede is the way to go.

You have to remove the grates, the drip pan, and the fire pot cover to get to it, but it vacuums out easy.

The Wi-Fi control is amazing. The app is easy and gives you all the information you need. The alarms don't work if the app isn't open, but as long as you periodically check, it's excellent. Also gives you temp history including the smoker and each of the two probes over the duration of the smoke. Pretty cool.

It's built solid, no quirks, and truly is set it and forget it. 

It has holes in the back that would let in the rain, and the vent covers were sold out (a little high temp gasket goop should create a seal) so you can't smoke in the rain without them or some other way to protect the smoker (I used a big lawn umbrella).

Other than that, works excellent, PLENTY of smoke, although I always cook at low temps...

So far so good. Don't think anyone would be disappointed with this smoker. Built well, holds temp and gets to temp quick. Thought the pellets would go faster, but it appears to be pretty efficient.

Pull the trigger.

- Dan


----------



## luv2q (Sep 18, 2018)

Dan, great information!

I would like to purchase a pellet grill and have decided on Rec Tec. I’m back-and-forth between the Stampede and the Bull, but leaning more towards the Stampede.

According to the Rec Tec website, the Stampede has a 9” internal height clearance, while the Bull is 9.5”. That seems rather small to me. What is your opinion on this? For example, would a large turkey fit well inside the Stampede?

Also, what’s your process for reverse searing steaks? Ideally, I like to cook my steaks at 225-degrees until the internal temperature hits 110-degrees, followed by a high-heat sear. Does the stampede sear well? If so, how long does it take to get from 225-degrees to the highest possible temperature?

Thanks in advance for your time and your insight!


----------

